# Bird hit by car



## Guest (Oct 29, 2009)

Hello there,

My car hit a bird on the way to the train station, and I am afraid I had to carry on as I was going for an interview and I would have been late otherwise. I do not feel good about this. I want to call someone to rescue the bird that is still probably lying injured on the road. It is not a heavy traffic road, so I am hoping someone sees the injured bird and rescues it. 

Can someone tell me who to contact for a bird rescue in the Pleasanton, California area? It should be lying on Willow road in front of Hart Middle School and on the right side of the road if you were driving to the BART Station. Thanks for any help anyone can give me.

Regards,
Susan


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

If your in a car, why didn't you pick up the bird and bring it with you. It doesn't take up that much room in a car. You could have found a box and put it in there and then deal with the bird after your intervies. Did you at least move it off the road? You can pick it up it won't give you any disease. It won't bite. Not only that, you left the bird in the street where there is a school and kids will be getting out of the school and then what will happen to the bird. I think you handled this situation so badly. mindy


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Mindy... How do you know the bird didnt have no disease's , If he couldnt pick the bird up he couldnt.. How the heck would you know if he had a box in his car or not... I think he did a right thing by atleast telling us, So mindy please stop thinking you know everything.. And read the posts better?

"He would have been late if he picked it up"..... Thanks..


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm sorry but I have to say I feel really bad for this person "ssss", they will probably never return here.
They felt bad enough to come on here and ask for help ---and got kicked while they were down  (as I bite my tongue!)


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Msfreebird said:


> I'm sorry but I have to say I feel really bad for this person "ssss", they will probably never return here.
> They felt bad enough to come on here and ask for help ---and got kicked while they were down  (as I bite my tongue!)


I agree......


----------



## Flying Jay (Jul 6, 2009)

Mindy said:


> If your in a car, why didn't you pick up the bird and bring it with you. It doesn't take up that much room in a car. You could have found a box and put it in there and then deal with the bird after your intervies. Did you at least move it off the road? You can pick it up it won't give you any disease. It won't bite. Not only that, you left the bird in the street where there is a school and kids will be getting out of the school and then what will happen to the bird. I think you handled this situation so badly. mindy


I would have picked up the bird (BUT I don't know your situation). must agree with pigeon lower. (this was kinda harsh).I hope you find help God bless . romo out.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Msfreebird said:


> I'm sorry but I have to say I feel really bad for this person "ssss", they will probably never return here.
> They felt bad enough to come on here and ask for help ---and got kicked while they were down  (as I bite my tongue!)


I agree as well. 
As Pigeon Lower pointed out, at least Susan alerted a pigeon group that she *hoped would help*.

Cindy


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

most people who have never dealt with wildlife don't know how to handle the situation, i get these calls all the time, all we can do is educate after the fact.
they also don't know that most people that do rescue and rehab can't run out and grab every animal they get a call about, we can't afford it and half the time we have a houseful of patients that we would be neglecting if we did, and most of us are unpaid volunteers.
it feels like i have trained in all of gloucester on how to catch a seagull without getting a nice bite, lol


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

I have to say I sorta disagree w/ you folks jumping on Mindy. I mean...honestly...what are the chances that by the time someone posted here that bird was still alive or even there any longer ?

And for a member here to actually say "how do you know the bird didn't have a disease ?" is just plain foolish. C'mon folks, we try to refute these sorta myths on a daily basis ! The whole "don't touch a pigeon it carries disease" thing isn't something anyone here needs to be trumpeting.

With that said......a Humane Society, SPCAm or Animal Control bureau in your area would have directed you, ssss....and only have been a click of the mouse away....so, I hope you came to that conclusion yourself...sooner rather than later. 

While I do appreciate your concern and posting here....keep in mind if this ever happens again, really...one has to make a determination whether saving an animal's life is worth a tad of inconvenience.


----------



## rfboyer (Jun 18, 2009)

Mindy said:


> If your in a car, why didn't you pick up the bird and bring it with you. It doesn't take up that much room in a car. You could have found a box and put it in there and then deal with the bird after your intervies. Did you at least move it off the road? You can pick it up it won't give you any disease. It won't bite. Not only that, you left the bird in the street where there is a school and kids will be getting out of the school and then what will happen to the bird. I think you handled this situation so badly. mindy


Harsh much? 

Not everyone has the _luxury_ of dropping everything to rescue a bird. 

After reading for several months the emotionally charged posts in the forum, I frequently hesitate even to ask any questions, and I'm difficult to intimidate... 

Luckily I usually have pretty good search-fu.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Jaye said:


> I have to say I sorta disagree w/ you folks jumping on Mindy. I mean...honestly...what are the chances that by the time someone posted here that bird was still alive or even there any longer ?
> 
> And for a member here to actually say "how do you know the bird didn't have a disease ?" is just plain foolish. C'mon folks, we try to refute these sorta myths on a daily basis ! The whole "don't touch a pigeon it carries disease" thing isn't something anyone here needs to be trumpeting.
> 
> ...


I have to agree with Jaye.

This is a situation where you have to act fast. By the time this person posted it was most likely too late to save this bird anyways.

Reti


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i don't think mindy was to harsh, it was a honest response, i want to yell at people all the time, i learned to not do it, but i can't say i don't get furious with people all the time..
like i said thats when i try to educate them, if i yell at them the converstaion is over and that's no good for the animal that they took the time to call about or anything that crosses their path in the future.
hope fully if this woman ever has anything like this happen again she will stop next time, hopefully she checked on the bird on her way home and usually once a person is involved in a rescue they start to notice all the creatures out there that need help, it changes people


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Jaye said:


> I have to say I sorta disagree w/ you folks jumping on Mindy. I mean...honestly...what are the chances that by the time someone posted here that bird was still alive or even there any longer ?
> 
> And for a member here to actually say "how do you know the bird didn't have a disease ?" is just plain foolish. C'mon folks, we try to refute these sorta myths on a daily basis ! The whole "don't touch a pigeon it carries disease" thing isn't something anyone here needs to be trumpeting.
> 
> ...


He never claimed what animal it was, and i only said it could have had a disease because not everything is healthy, West nile is out there still and other stuff. It doesnt just pass by,


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

you cant catch west nile from touching a infected bird, it's not transmitted that way.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

The point is - the person felt bad with the choice they made, came here looking for a number to call in the hopes that the bird could still be helped - and didn't get any help. They just got ridiculed. 
Kinda ironic - Isn't this situation similar to the little 4H girl that came here for help (too late in some people's eye's) and got a hard time from members (I missed that thread, so I don't know what was said to her)
But *that* incident led to a new thread about being more sympathetic


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

your right, i didn't see that thread either.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

Msfreebird said:


> The point is - the person felt bad with the choice they made, came here looking for a number to call in the hopes that the bird could still be helped - and didn't get any help. They just got ridiculed.
> Kinda ironic - Isn't this situation similar to the little 4H girl that came here for help (too late in some people's eye's) and got a hard time from members (I missed that thread, so I don't know what was said to her)
> But *that* incident led to a new thread about being more sympathetic


 I agree yelling at people doesnt help anyone or anything ..do you like to be yelled at ?? I think not .. all you are instilling in people when you do is to not bother looking for help at all.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

looking back on this post it looks like none of us stayed on topic to try to help her including me, kicking myself in the butt! instead it turned into something else.
i will remember to not do that.
if you come back susan can you tell us what happened, heres a list of rehabbers in your area
http://www.ccwr.org/resources/carehab.htm


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

altgirl35 said:


> looking back on this post it looks like none of us stayed on topic to try to help her including me, kicking myself in the butt! instead it turned into something else.
> i will remember to not do that.
> if you come back susan can you tell us what happened, heres a list of rehabbers in your area
> http://www.ccwr.org/resources/carehab.htm


I think this thread turned into another learning experience -----
by the time I responded is was 3 hours after the original request for help and "ssss" was gone. After reading their 1st response, I didn't think they'd be back - at least *I* wouldn't come back if I got a response like that on a new forum. 
Hopefully "ssss" continued to look for help, and got some.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> I think this thread turned into another learning experience -----
> by the time I responded is was 3 hours after the original request for help and "ssss" was gone. After reading their 1st response, I didn't think they'd be back - at least *I* wouldn't come back if I got a response like that on a new forum.
> Hopefully "ssss" continued to look for help, and got some.


I agree, she was asking if someone close could help the bird, not a lecture on her conduct.


----------



## Flying Jay (Jul 6, 2009)

Msfreebird said:


> The point is - the person felt bad with the choice they made, came here looking for a number to call in the hopes that the bird could still be helped - and didn't get any help. They just got ridiculed.
> Kinda ironic - Isn't this situation similar to the little 4H girl that came here for help (too late in some people's eye's) and got a hard time from members (I missed that thread, so I don't know what was said to her)
> But *that* incident led to a new thread about being more sympathetic


I totally agree with Msfreebird you guys are to buisy aruing. that this person really did not get any help from us. I really hope the bird(what ever kind of species it is) is ok..God bless, Romo.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Pigeon lower said:


> He never claimed what animal it was, and i only said it could have had a disease because not everything is healthy, West nile is out there still and other stuff. It doesnt just pass by,


It would be highly unlikely the Pigeon had west nile...a crow...more so as west nile has wipped out entire flocks. You haven't noticed that happening with Pigeons, now have ya?!
Other stuff is unlikely too.


----------



## Flying Jay (Jul 6, 2009)

Charis said:


> It would be highly unlikely the Pigeon had west nile...a crow...more so as west nile has wipped out entire flocks. You haven't noticed that happening with Pigeons, now have ya?!
> Other stuff is unlikely too.


they really didn't say what kinda bird it was.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Flying Jay said:


> they really didn't say what kinda bird it was.


You are right. Still...the odds of catching something is really small.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

this person never even mentioned worrying about picking this bird up or catching any diseases ,they just wanted help for the bird .


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

um ok if she doea come back again someday for somethng else or if someone else comes looking for help can we give them some help please.

i just want to say that this is a kind of post that should never ever be handled this way!

we are here to help, not fight or juge!!!!!


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Maybe I could have chose my words more carefully, but I was thinking of the poor bird that wasn't even moved off the street. ssss hasn't been back on since she posted. I checked her profile page and the last time she was on was when she posted it. She doesn't say that it is a pigeon but she posted it under pigeon and dove forum. If it was another bird she would have posted in other bird forum. I'm assuming. I answered it almost 2 hours after she posted so the chances of the bird still be there, alive is probably slim. Especially with school traffic, I mean everyone is picking up there children nowadays. I should have been more sympathetic for the person instead of the bird I guess, lesson learned. mindy


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Lets pretend that I never even answered this thread and can you guys write what you would have written to ssss. I would like to learn from situation also. Thank you, mindy


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Mindy said:


> Maybe I could have chose my words more carefully, but I was thinking of the poor bird that wasn't even moved off the street. ssss hasn't been back on since she posted. I checked her profile page and the last time she was on was when she posted it. She doesn't say that it is a pigeon but she posted it under pigeon and dove forum. If it was another bird she would have posted in other bird forum. I'm assuming. I answered it almost 2 hours after she posted so the chances of the bird still be there, alive is probably slim. Especially with school traffic, I mean everyone is picking up there children nowadays. I should have been more sympathetic for the person *instead* of the bird I guess, lesson learned. mindy


*AND* the bird
Mindy, I understand what you were thinking --But, you have to take into account the person's circumstances also, and not just blurt out your feelings.
Scenario - Maybe they've been out of work for awhile (alot of people are), but their also an animal lover. They may be desperate for a job and didn't want to mess up the interview? A person's survival comes first. (I mean, if we can't survive and take care of ourselves - how can we take care of animals?)
They felt bad enough about the choice they made to keep going.
Thank you for acknowledging.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i would have asked to call local wildlife rehabilitators or animal rescue league if they had one in her area, even animal control if she had no choice


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Mindy;431012
said:


> Lets pretend that I never even answered this thread and *can you guys write what you would have written to ssss*.
> I would like to learn from situation also. Thank you, mindy


If I had been the _first respondent_ I *would not* have addressed Susan specifically. It was apparent she wasn't even on the site, therefore she would not have seen the message. 

I would have posted a general message, something like, "*HEY*!! *Anyone in the San Francisco area, we need your help,* *NOW*." 
In addition I would have sent Charis a pm or email. We all know she is a master detective (I'm serious when I say that) and has never declined to help.

Cindy


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Okay Charis, if I asked you to go pick up the bird in Pleasonville (that could be wrong can't remember exactly) what would you have done? Is that town/city near San Francisco? Not only that, we don't know if the bird is alive still. 
I also want to mention my state of mind when I posted, I had just got home from saving a squirrel. She is still upstairs actually, if I would have came home and got on the squirrel board and said there was a squirrel hit on the road and I left her in the road can someone go get her, I think they would have thought I was crazy. But I like what Altgirl said, if you encourage and teach someone to save one animal they will naturally start seeing more animals in need and start helping them. Very smart thinking altgirl. 

Just a side note, I'm letting the squirrel go tomorrow. She had blood coming from her mouth and I wanted to make sure she could still eat hard nuts. And believe me, SHE WANTS OUT!!! Thank you for having the patience and teaching me how to handle delicate situations. I Have to get my emotions in check!! mindy


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Mindy said:


> Okay Charis, if I asked you to go pick up the bird in Pleasonville (that could be wrong can't remember exactly) what would you have done? Is that town/city near San Francisco? Not only that, we don't know if the bird is alive still.
> I also want to mention my state of mind when I posted, I had just got home from saving a squirrel. She is still upstairs actually, if I would have came home and got on the squirrel board and said there was a squirrel hit on the road and I left her in the road can someone go get her, I think they would have thought I was crazy. But I like what Altgirl said, if you encourage and teach someone to save one animal they will naturally start seeing more animals in need and start helping them. Very smart thinking altgirl.
> 
> Just a side note, I'm letting the squirrel go tomorrow. She had blood coming from her mouth and I wanted to make sure she could still eat hard nuts. And believe me, SHE WANTS OUT!!! Thank you for having the patience and teaching me how to handle delicate situations. I Have to get my emotions in check!! mindy


Mindy...you could have asked me to pick the bird up but that would have been impossible and not what I do unless it's within 100 miles of me. What I do is search the area for someone local that can help...I find local resources to take care of the need.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Thank you, and I will remember that. I know your very helpful, I see you threads. min


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Mindy said:


> *Is that town/city near San Francisco? *
> 
> mindy


It was Pleasanton. And yes, it's up in that area. Closer to San Jose actually, which is also up in that area. 
That's why I referenced San Francisco. 

Cindy


----------

